# A Day in Mandalay



## bc_steve

just had a day there before heading up to Hsipaw.  Nice place, would  have liked more time but I would have liked to have stayed just about  everywhere longer!

U Bein Bridge at sunrise.  Built from teak in 1850.  Some of the pillars  sure look their age, so it is good that they used so many!

(This is in Myanmar, or Burma, in case you are wondering)













And the sunset over the Irrawaddy River


----------



## Warhorse

Very good photo's, well done.


----------



## Rick58

Very nice stuff Steve. Teak should really be the 8th Wonder of the World. That's an amazing wood.


----------



## mmaria

nice. I like

Why did you crop #3 like that?


----------



## bc_steve

mmaria said:


> nice. I like
> 
> Why did you crop #3 like that?



well I didn't get the whole net in the original so I didn't feel bad about cropping it a little more.  When I was taking the photo I was avoiding the area where he ended up throwing the net because it was fairly cluttered.  Probably shouldn't have.  Unfortunately he wasn't fishing out in the open, but there probably weren't as many fish out there!


 

Here's a version I just made with some more of the net on the right.  I feel the action of throwing the net a little more in this one, what do you think?  
I still cropped off his reflection and a bit of his boat on the left as I found them pointless and distracting.


----------



## mmaria

bc_steve said:


> Here's a version I just made with some more of the net on the right.  I feel the action of throwing the net a little more in this one, what do you think?
> I still cropped off his reflection and a bit of his boat on the left as I found them pointless and distracting.



I think it's better now, just straighten the horizon line


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

Rick58 said:


> Very nice stuff Steve. Teak should really be the 8th Wonder of the World. That's an amazing wood.



It's too bad you can rarely get it anymore, and if you can it's super expensive.


----------



## bc_steve

mmaria said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a version I just made with some more of the net on the right.  I feel the action of throwing the net a little more in this one, what do you think?
> I still cropped off his reflection and a bit of his boat on the left as I found them pointless and distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's better now, just straighten the horizon line
Click to expand...


Me too, thanks for the help!  and I will straighten it too


----------



## EOV

They are all great. You captured the reflection in the second one wonderfully. It makes the bridge look a lot taller than it is. Nice work.


----------

